

Pac Man’s split screen bug analyzed and fixed (2011) - daxelrod
http://www.donhodges.com/how_high_can_you_get2.htm

======
acomjean
Interesting. The main site also has interesting pac algorithms (the
description of how the ghosts move is excellent)

[http://home.comcast.net/~jpittman2/pacman/pacmandossier.html](http://home.comcast.net/~jpittman2/pacman/pacmandossier.html)

